# Aspirin use in horses



## Becky (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm curious if anybody uses aspirin (for horses) in treatment for various aches and pains. Instead of Banamine or in addition too. I never have used aspirin, but was thinking about ordering some to keep on hand. Aside from possible ulcer problems associated with it's use, anything else that would/could be a problem?


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Nov 24, 2009)

I have some on hand... but have never used it.

Just always use Bute or Banamine for stuff...

By the way... my Sassy Girl is a happy camper....likes being a horse again...


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2009)

Becky --

I've used it before. I think you are only to give it 1-2x a day (I don't recall which -- I'm thinking horses metabolize it slower than people, though).

You can buy buffered aspirin gel / paste at the feed store, TSC, or online, however, I found it near to impossible to dose it down to mini size. But, if you look at those products (the details online), I think it will give you guidance as to dosage, how often, and how long you may continue it for the horse.

What I used was simply Buffrin. I think that is more buffered than the generic buffered aspirin, but you could compare the buffering ingredient and amount to a generic (where i was just didn't have a buffrin in generic form). I put the tablets in a slice of apple.

What I'd used it for was a horse who showed signs of laminitis. We put him on basically stall rest (fat pony) and gave him this aspirin 2x a day, I think. I had read it helps circulation and is ideal for the problem we have. He got better fairly fast (it may have not been laminitis, though) and we put him and many of ours on a low carb feed and no problems since.

Good luck,

Jill


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 24, 2009)

We were at a show and one of our horses had a slight fever. We gave him a regular people asprin with a syringe and jelly. He liked the jelly and the asprin worked wonders to make him feel better till we got home and to the vet. He had a slight infection in a tooth and when that was fixed, he was all better.


----------



## minie812 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have used liquid childrens aspirin in the past. It is easy to measure and tasty too. Used it very spareingly and short term but it helps with inflamation.


----------



## wildoak (Nov 25, 2009)

I've never used it in horses - what would be the benefit of aspirin over banamine or bute? I do use aspirin for my older dogs sometimes though when they get stiff and sore.

Jan


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 25, 2009)

I used asprin at a show where I did not have anything else.


----------



## Becky (Nov 25, 2009)

> I've never used it in horses - what would be the benefit of aspirin over banamine or bute?


I saw this the other day when I was ordering some things AniMed AniPrin and it made me wonder as to it's use. It's another NSAID, isn't expensive and doesn't require a vets' prescription.

I didn't order any this time, but may in the future. You can also get a paste version.


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Nov 25, 2009)

Bute is like taking a 24x aspirin. Don't give it together. I was told this many years ago by a vet, while giving bute to a dog. A lot of backside racetrackers use bute for headaches and aches and pains, instead of aspirin. They have to be careful or they will get bleeding ulcers for taking too much!


----------



## minih (Nov 25, 2009)

We have used buffered aspirin on a laminitic mare, and gave it twice a day for a while. I don't remember how long..... or how much. Our vet was the one that suggested it at the time, so if you call your vet maybe they can tell you how much. I am thinking I gave more than one at a time, but don't remember exactly, it has been several years ago. By the way, the mare is doing great and does not have any problems with her feet or her stomach now. It did not bother her at all and seemed to help.


----------



## chandab (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a mare that got sick while pregnant last spring and had a laminitic flare-up due to the illness, I had equine aspirin on hand, so called my vet to see about using it for this situation. He said it would be fine, but not as effective as bute, and to be sure to stop using it a couple weeks before foaling, since it has blood-thinning properties and you want to be sure the mare can clot normal during birthing. I gave her a couple doses to get her by til I could get to town and get some bute from the vet.


----------



## sfmini (Nov 28, 2009)

I would talk to your vet first as I would worry about the blood thinning properties and ulcer risk. My vet has had us give enteric (coated so it doesn't dissolve until it has passed through the stomach) asprin for the dogs. It is hard on the stomach.

Asprin is a very powerful and miraculous drug.


----------

